# A beetle eating orchid flowers



## Dokmai Garden (May 4, 2011)

This beetle may attack orchid flowers in Asia: (Aulacophora indica, Chrysomelidae): http://www.malaeng.com/blog/?p=6630

Eric Danell
(www.dokmaigarden.co.th/orchidark.php)


----------



## Erythrone (May 4, 2011)

Looks a lot like Lily leaf beetle !


----------



## Marc (May 4, 2011)

Erythrone said:


> Looks a lot like Lily leaf beetle !



My thoughts exactly allthough it isn't.

Lily Leaf beetle is: Lilioceris lilii ( acc. to wikipedia )

In the netherlands we call this beatle a "Leliehaantje", and that would translate in Lillyrooster. :rollhappy:


----------



## paphioboy (May 4, 2011)

Is this the one also known as Lema pectoralis that attacks most Vandaceous flowers?


----------



## NYEric (May 5, 2011)

kill it!


----------



## s1214215 (May 8, 2011)

ahhh.. we call that Dendrobium bettle in Queensland.. only way to kill it is catch and crush.. Hard little SOBs

Brett


----------



## s1214215 (May 8, 2011)

Whoops ... my error, but they look similar.. http://www.users.on.net/~gmcorbin/BOS/Articles/Dendrobium Beetles.html

Brett


----------



## Erythrone (May 8, 2011)

Marc said:


> My thoughts exactly allthough it isn't.
> 
> Lily Leaf beetle is: Lilioceris lilii ( acc. to wikipedia )
> 
> In the netherlands we call this beatle a "Leliehaantje", and that would translate in Lillyrooster. :rollhappy:



I know that isn't Mark!!!


----------



## Dokmai Garden (Jun 2, 2011)

*Change of ID*

Dear friends,

As you can see from my blog (see link below) I have changed the ID. It is not Aulacophora indica, but we still do not know exactly which member of Chrysomelidae it is. 

Cheers, Eric



Dokmai Garden said:


> This beetle may attack orchid flowers in Asia: (Aulacophora indica, Chrysomelidae): http://www.malaeng.com/blog/?p=6630
> 
> Eric Danell
> (www.dokmaigarden.co.th/orchidark.php)


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 2, 2011)

s1214215 said:


> Whoops ... my error, but they look similar.. http://www.users.on.net/~gmcorbin/BOS/Articles/Dendrobium Beetles.html
> 
> Brett



The larvae look a bit like yellowish mealy bugs!


----------

